# Smoked Beef Tenderloin



## Hacker71 (Dec 14, 2021)

Happy Holidays everyone.  New to the forum and was wondering whether anyone had a recipe for a smoked beef tenderloin.  Couldn't find one on Jeff's website or with a quick check on this forum.  Thanks.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 15, 2021)

Howdy and welcome aboard.
I would go with an old school SPOG rub with a little hint of rosemary and smoked at 250° until IT reaches 125°-130°. 
Reverse sear on a screaming hot grill or hot cast iron skillet to an IT of 140°.  
Let it rest and the carry over temp will take it to 145 °.

Or section it out and grill so everyone can have their own filet mignon.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 15, 2021)

I second what Second recommends...


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 15, 2021)

Welcome to smf, secondhand gave some good advice, no need to get to fancy let the beef be the show.


----------



## Hacker71 (Dec 15, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!  Happy, healthy and safe holidays to all!


----------

